# The Great State of Michigan



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

The Great State of Michigan 

Aug. 12 - Moved into our new home in Mich. It is so beautiful here. The hills and river valleys are so picturesque. I have a beautiful old oak tree in my front yard. Can hardly wait to see the change of seasons This is truly God's Country. 

Oct. 14 - Michigan is such a gorgeous place to live, one of the real special places on Earth. The leaves are turning a multitude of different colors. I love all of the shades of reds, oranges and yellows, they are so bright. I want to walk through all of the beautiful hills and spot some white tail deer. They are so graceful; certainly they must be the most peaceful creatures on Earth. This must be paradise. 

Nov. 11 - Deer season opens this week. I can't imagine why anyone would want to shoot these elegant animals. *They are the very symbol of peace and tranquility. I hope it snows soon. I love it here! 

Dec. 2 - It snowed last night.. I woke to the usual wonderful sight: everything covered in a beautiful blanket of white. The oak tree is magnificent. It looks like a postcard. *We went out and swept the snow from the steps and driveway. The air is so crisp, clean and refreshing. * We had a snowball fight. *I won, and the snowplow came down the street. *He must have gotten too close to the driveway because we had to go out and shovel the end of the driveway again. What a beautiful place. Nature in harmony. *I love it here! 

Dec. 12 - More snow last night. I love it! *The plow did his cute little trick again. *What a rascal.. A winter wonderland. *I love it here! 

Dec. 19 - More snow - couldn't get out of the driveway to get to work in time. *I'm exhausted from all of the shoveling. And that snowplow! 

Dec. 21 - More of that white **** coming down. *I've got blisters on my hands and a kink in my back. *I think that the snowplow driver waits around the corner until I'm done shoveling the driveway. *******. 

Dec. 25 - White Christmas? *More freakin' snow. *If I ever get my hands on the sonofa***** who drives that snowplow, I swear I'll castrate him. And why don't they use more salt on these roads to melt this crap?? 

Dec. 28 - It hasn't stopped snowing since Christmas. *I have been inside since then, except of course when that SOB "Snowplow Harry" comes by. *Can't go anywhere, cars are buried up to the windows. *Weather man says to expect another 10 inches. Do you have any idea how many shovelfuls 10 inches is?? 

Jan. 1 - Happy New Year? *The way it's coming down it won't melt until the 4th of July! *The snowplow got stuck down the road and the ****head actually h ad the balls to come and ask to borrow a shovel! I told him I'd broken six already this season. 

Jan. 4 - Finally got out of the house. *We went to the store to get some food and a goddamn deer ran out in front of my car and I hit the bastard. *It did $5,000 in damage to the car. Those beasts ought to be killed. The hunters should have a longer season if you ask me. 
*
Jan. 27 - Warmed up a little and rained today. * ; The rain turned the snow into ice and the weight of it broke the main limb of the oak tree in the fr ont yard and it went through the roof. *I should have cut that old piece of **** into firewood when I had the chance. 

May 23 - Took my car to the local garage. *Would you believe the whole underside of the car is rusted away fro m all of that damn salt they dump on the road? *Car looks like a bashed up, heap of rusted cow ****. 

May 10 - Sold the car, the house, and moved to Florida . *I can't imagine why anyone in their freakin' mind would ever want to live in the God forsaken State of* Mic higan ..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

+1000


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: There is obviously a typographical error in your post. Michigan should read "Minnesota".


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I've read a similar one about New Hampshire and Moose. Funny none the less!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Speaking from NH, I concur.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We moved from Connecticut to Southern California in 1959. Should have done it sooner.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i feel that way sometimes........


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Very true, but I miss my home state. My DIRECTV bill would be a lot cheaper if I could get my home teams locally instead of Sunday Ticket, Extra Innings, League Pass, and Center Ice.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Funny stuff...easy to relate to. "But have you seen the leaves turn color in the fall?" Yeah that's great for two weeks and then I have to rake them all up an prepare myself for four months of shoveling.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Italia said:


> Funny stuff...easy to relate to. "But have you seen the leaves turn color in the fall?" Yeah that's great for two weeks and then I have to rake them all up an prepare myself for four months of shoveling.


Only four? :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Substitute upstate New York for Michigan. I moved to Sacramento in 1977 when I was seven. The only reason why I want to move out is the bloop-bleep polyticks downtown. Of course, I want to move... to Texas. 

That also leaves me wondering.... why aren't flamethrowers legal in snow country? And, no mention of the $%#@ snow mobilers.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> Substitute upstate New York for Michigan. I moved to Sacramento in 1977 when I was seven. The only reason why I want to move out is the bloop-bleep polyticks downtown. Of course, I want to move... to Texas.
> 
> That also leaves me wondering.... why aren't flamethrowers legal in snow country? And, no mention of the $%#@ snow mobilers.


Upstate New York....it's like a magnet for the jet stream. It glides over the lake and has a four course meal and then takes an nice dump. :grin:


----------

